# What's that Beeping Sound?



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey everybody! Let's play the game of "Name that Audible Alert!"


----------



## Freebird (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm guessing that that wasn't the "finished" ping from the in-flight microwave...


"To continue playing at this level, insert more tokens now" 

9, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 14, 2009)

I love the grating, grinding sound of aluminum on asphalt.....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 14, 2009)

And the only response from that dimwit was to lighly tap the glareshield? That's it? That's all he's got after ripping all the aluminum off of his hugely expensive airplane? 

You woulda heard me cussing and screaming in another state. On the other hand, you gotta love those Bose headsets (with noise quieting feature). Heh, heh, heh. Best $500 he ever spent.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 14, 2009)

Gear fails and all he can do after giving himself a nice repair is that. Would actually like to see an external view of it to see the damage.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Gear horn blaring and the guy filming it all - just send the tape to the NTSB and call it a day.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 14, 2009)

What a Dimbledick!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 14, 2009)

You gotta be kidding me!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 14, 2009)

As Bill would say "Here's your sign!!!!!!


----------



## Freebird (Jan 15, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> And the only response from that dimwit was to lighly tap the glareshield? That's it? That's all he's got after ripping all the aluminum off of his hugely expensive airplane?




Can the gear not be lowered manually?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2009)

freebird said:


> Can the gear not be lowered manually?


It can be lowered manually.

From the looks of the clip, the aircraft is a 172 RG. There's a small hand pump between the two front seats. In fact during a normal check out, you'll actually do an emergency extension.


----------



## evangilder (Jan 15, 2009)

I could be wrong, but this looks like a case of the knuckleheads. The beeping sound is the knucklehead alert...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 15, 2009)

FBJ, what is your position on the use of noise cancelling headphones?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 15, 2009)

Matt308 said:


> FBJ, what is your position on the use of noise cancelling headphones?


I'm not a big fan - I want to limit normal cockpit noise but I also like to "hear" the airplane. Personally I think a good set of "normal" headsets with good ear muffs do the job.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 15, 2009)

You think next time he will put a BIG flashing light on his dash?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2009)

Am I right in thinking the headphones were 'Dave Clark' type? If so, I used to use them when I was still able to fly, and I could certainly hear 'outside' sounds, such as the stall warner, when using them.
I couldn't quite make out what was being said in the clip, but I didn't hear any mention, by anyone on board, of an U/C failure, so... no excuse, a Dimbledick! Wonder what the damage count was, apart from the fuselage, prop, shock-loaded engine bearers and maybe engine?!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 15, 2009)

I dont really know if this was a planned emergency landing due to a gear failure or whether or not they actually couldnt hear the alarm, and like a bunch of retards, forgot to drop the gear...

I believe they had a malfunction of the gear...


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2009)

Well Dan, if it was the latter, well done to the P1. If not, Dimbledick!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

I noticed that when he comes into the runway, he is waaaaay too far past the threshold for a normal-type landing... Like he purposely put it down there to keep the debris/possible wreck/burning heap of flesh and bone away from the active part of the runway...

Anyone agree??


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 16, 2009)

I only watched the vid twice - I'm on the road right now using dial up so I can't view it again - I did notice he was high - he landed almost on the middle of the runway. I always go for the numbers and try to land before th first set of hash marks.

Hard to say if they had a gear failure - they looked pretty calm for either situation


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 16, 2009)

Why on earth would u land that far up the runway Joe??? Maybe the Tower told them thats where to set it down...


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looked like an uncontrolled airport to me. And the idle banter they were having sure was contrary to prepping for a gear up landing.


----------

